# Today's Joke:



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Is there such a thing as a 'do not call list'. We get too many calls we have no interest in. Sure - we could simply let the voice mail pick it up. And yes - we could possibly program our phones to ignore certain numbers. But still ...


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I haven't heard of a "do not call list" in Mexico, and if anyone has, please share.
When I get a junk call, I program the phone to "ignore". Sometimes, there will be one ring from those numbers, but that's it.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Gotcha - driving recommendations are cool - but phone related questions - not so much... Geez - doomed to the chat area.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Well look at that - there is a Mexican 'do not call' list - via PROFECO !

https://repep.profeco.gob.mx/

Just like in the US - where for some reason newspapers are not required to honor your wishes - there are some entities which are exempt in Mexico as well.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> Well look at that - there is a Mexican 'do not call' list - via PROFECO !
> 
> https://repep.profeco.gob.mx/
> 
> Just like in the US - where for some reason newspapers are not required to honor your wishes - there are some entities which are exempt in Mexico as well.


I knew about the do not call list through Profeco, but you beat to it re posting it.

There is also "Policia Cibernetica" which investigates internet fraud. 
You can submit emails to them which are sent to you purporting to be from your bank, Hacienda, etc. that request that you "click" on something or "descargar", then that takes you to a page where you are supposed to fill in your information. Which they then steal. I have gotten several of these. The latest one was supposedly from SAT (Hacienda) claiming that I have made over 49 thousand pesos worth of false deductions for my business, that they can send me to prison for up to 9 years for this, and that if I don't fill out the information they are requesting, that an official from Hacienda will come out to my place of business this week.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

BTW, Hacienda's official, legitimate website has a list of something like 1000 fake email addresses that have sent out emails purporting to be from them.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

PROFECO is the real deal. We sued AT&T earlier this year because they pulled their CDMA network out from under me with no warning. We won - but it required at least two visits to the PROFECO offices - one to file the complaint and another to resolve it. In the end they gave me a new phone (of my choice) and reinstated my 4000 peso balance.

Edit : but kudos to my wife who took meticulous notes along the way and in the end had probably a five page report which no one could argue with.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok, my joke based on Telcel service. I want Voice Mail, but Telcel goes a bit too rapid and garbled for me to follow. So I google on how to set up Voice Mail. I get a Telcel page "in English" on how to set it up. However the last line is to follow instructions after you contact Voice Mail. My question is: Why offer an web page in English on how to set up Voice Mail when Voice Mail setup is only in Spanish. It's not that I really need nor want Voice Mail, just the ability to set it up.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

joaquinx said:


> Ok, my joke based on Telcel service. I want Voice Mail, but Telcel goes a bit too rapid and garbled for me to follow. So I google on how to set up Voice Mail. I get a Telcel page "in English" on how to set it up. However the last line is to follow instructions after you contact Voice Mail. My question is: Why offer an web page in English on how to set up Voice Mail when Voice Mail setup is only in Spanish. It's not that I really need nor want Voice Mail, just the ability to set it up.


Perhaps it is related to my pay-as-you-go plan with AT&T - but I cannot set up voicemail. They have done it for me. If someone calls - and I do not answer - they hear - ' the person at --- is not available, please leave a message'. Then it sends me an email saying to dial *86 to hear messages. 

My wife has a TelCel cell phone - but to be honest 99% of the time it is turned off.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

A Mexican friend of mine, who has a stellar sense of humor, once told me that whenever she's p'd off or frustrated and has no good outlet for it "I just call Telmex, cause there's always something to yell at them about".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> Gotcha - driving recommendations are cool - but phone related questions - not so much... Geez - doomed to the chat area.


I don't know how this thread first ended up in the Chatarrería. Anyway, it's now in the main forum, where it belongs!


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

surabi said:


> A Mexican friend of mine, who has a stellar sense of humor, once told me that whenever she's p'd off or frustrated and has no good outlet for it "I just call Telmex, cause there's always something to yell at them about".


For us the secret of good service from people such as Telmex (or our bank) are - guava jelly and zucchini bread ...


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

So I just registered our fijo and my cell phone with this service.

BUT - I see a problem - at no point is there any verification that I own those numbers !! I could have entered anyone's number... 

I also have no idea how long it takes to become effective.


----------

